# Louisiana, Traeger or Green Mountain Pellets?



## ivegotmoxie (Jun 30, 2016)

I've just purchased a GMG Daniel Boone. I'm waiting for it to be delivered, and in the meantime I'd like to get some pellets so I can burn-in and get smoking!

I've searched the forums and found a few recommended pellet brands- the three available in my area (Southern Maine) are Louisiana, Traeger and Green Mountain. The Louisiana is the best value for the money by weight, but I want to check in an see if any of you pellet smokers have an opinion on which is best. I'll be smoking brisket, ribs, and whole chickens if that matters.

J.D.


----------



## westby (Jul 1, 2016)

I recommend Lumberjack.  Cabelas has Lumberjack private label their pellets.  I did a  search and their is one in Scarborough.


----------



## ivegotmoxie (Jul 1, 2016)

Westby, thanks. I've heard good things about those on the forums and didn't realize Cabela's private labeled them. I'll pick some up to try out. Thanks again!


----------



## grebs (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm new so take what i say with a grain of salt.  I am only a few smokes into my daniel boone. Sales guy recommended Louisiana competition blend. Was actually cheaper than the other name brands and i got more. 
The smell is wonderfull and produces a nice smoke ring. Even for a newb like me. 
If other brands are better then my waist line is in trouble


----------



## ivegotmoxie (Jul 6, 2016)

Grebs, thanks, I'll try those too.


----------



## scottma (Jul 8, 2016)

I've been using the cookin pellets blend for a while now and they work great.  You can get them off amazon for around $35 for 40lb bags.


----------



## ivegotmoxie (Jul 8, 2016)

Amazon works. I've got Prime so that's a good option too. Thanks!


----------

